# Hymer B584 (advice please)



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. 
I am thinking of buying a left hand drive 1998/1999 Hymer B584 2.5litre (I am advised its just been serviced and had its cam belt changed, I will of course want to see the papers for this) are they any good and is there anything I should be looking for in particular when carrying out an inspection. Any advice and help would be much appreciated. Many thanks for anyone’s assistance in advance


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Bid

One piece of advice is make sure ALL the gas appliances work.

Truma boilers of that age are expensive to repair and the fridges are very labour intensive to remove if not working.

Check for damp.

These vans are pretty much bullet proof and are still many good examples out ther so good luck.

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Bid

One piece of advice is make sure ALL the gas appliances work.

Truma boilers of that age are expensive to repair and the fridges are very labour intensive to remove if not working.

Check for damp.

These vans are pretty much bullet proof and are still many good examples out ther so good luck.

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------

